# How to not hibernate??



## Kimm91 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok so Robin has been doing great but I've noticed s/he has started to slow down, eating less and sleeping more. I have only had Robin a few months so I've decided not to hibernate this year. What should I do with regards to lighting times etc 


Kimm


----------



## wellington (Oct 9, 2014)

Keep the heat up and make sure you have it bright enough and keep the lights on for around 12-14 hours.


----------



## wellington (Oct 9, 2014)

Basically you want to simulate the summer temps and day light hours.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 9, 2014)

It's easy. I don't hibernate anybody....


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, keep UVB lights on 13 hours a day. Keep some gentle heat on overnight to make is seems more like summer nighttime temps.


----------



## Kimm91 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok so try and keep everything as it is with some additional heat at night? Sounds easy enough 


Kimm


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 10, 2014)

Higher electric bill in winter time. That's it.


----------



## ascott (Oct 10, 2014)

Hopefully the tort will agree with your methods....if not, then your efforts will be constant and feel futile.....lol...


----------



## Kitkat1989 (Oct 10, 2014)

My hermann is slowing down so I think I'm going to do the same. He seems to be hell bent on hibernating anyway!


----------



## ekmeeks (Jan 22, 2015)

I have had my Russian for 24 years and she has never hibernated. I just keep indoor table the same as summer when she is out side. first lights at 0600, full lights at 0730. then full lights out at 1930 and first lights on to rep sun rise / sunset, which is a two tube four foot shop light with Walmart plant grow bubs go out at 2000. she is usually up at 0500 to 0530 waiting on the lights. I think she hears the german shepherds going out. potty time is 0500. the full light are several spot/heat lights I use the bigger ones from petsmart that have full spectrum. also dog room over all never gets below 70 at night


----------



## Kimm91 (Jan 23, 2015)

Cool I didn't hibernate and I don't think I will seems too dangerous and I've wanted a tort since I was a kid so I don't want to go killing him/her thanks for all the advice though


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 23, 2015)

Kimm91 said:


> Cool I didn't hibernate and I don't think I will seems too dangerous and I've wanted a tort since I was a kid so I don't want to go killing him/her thanks for all the advice though


Just curious: why does it seem dangerous to you? 
I think in your climate it would be very healthy for him to hibernate.


----------



## Kimm91 (Jan 23, 2015)

A lot of British owners don't hibernate. Temperatures here get pretty low and I've not had Robin a year yet.


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 23, 2015)

Because of the low temperatures I think it's healthier zu hibernate instead of spending the whole winter in an indoor enclosure without sun and natural food.
Is there a reason why so many British owners don't want to hibernate (or even think it's dangerous)?


----------



## Kimm91 (Jan 24, 2015)

Not sure I know my neighbour has 2 torts who are approx 10 and I asked her and she's never hibernated hers. Think just because the temps are so irregular here and drop really quickly.


----------

